
Abstracting the Geniuses Away from Failure Testing - yarapavan
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3155114
======
ZenoArrow
Isn't this just exploratory testing? I don't see what's novel about what's
being described. If a tester is only given time to test the 'happy path' then
they're not been given time to do their job.

